# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  We bought a new house in Negril! Little Bay Country Club.

## HedoScott

Message Deleted

----------


## Farmer Deb

Congratulation's been past the construction and it looks lovely!  Bless

----------


## Ohio_Buckeye_1

HedoScott - you have a link to website so I can check out prices, locations, sizes, etc?
My goal to retire there, too - in about 10-15yrs.
Thanks in advance.

----------

